# Donate To Help Pay Down Pubic Debt



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Let's all do our part and help the government out of it's jam. 

*Required Field 
*Name:
Name (if additional space is needed):
*Address Line 1:
Address Line 2:
Daytime Phone Number:
*City:
*State:
*Zip/Postal Code:

Welcome to the United States Treasury's site for making donations to help reduce the public debt. If you would like to make a donation, please fill in the required fields and click the Submit Data button when completed.

*Donation:
Donor Information
E-mail Address:

Thank you for your contribution which will be deposited to the account "Gifts to Reduce the Public Debt." Your contribution is accepted under the provisions of 31 U.S.C. 3113 which authorizes the Secretary of the Treasury to accept conditional gifts to the United States for the purpose of reducing the public debt. These donations are voluntary, and no goods, services, or other considerations are provided to the donors.
*Payment Method:
Checking Account
Credit Card
$

https://www.pay.gov/paygov/forms/formInstance.html?nc=1271991815942&agencyFormId=23779454


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:gaah::gaah::gaah:

I think ... I shall pass on my reply ...

I had it all worked out in my head ... then thought better

Have A nice day!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

tsk, tsk,tsk. How unpatriotic of you. 

I'm still trying to decide how many millions I'm going to contribute. :nuts:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> tsk, tsk,tsk. How unpatriotic of you.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide how many millions I'm going to contribute. :nuts:


What can I say?:dunno:

Here ... :usaflag: is that better now?


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

You may also donate to my public debt. I accept paypal.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I wonder if anyone actually does donate to that...


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I don't think donating will pay it down, only keep it from increasing at a faster rate.:surrender: Lets fire up the printing press and pay the Chineese off!


----------



## prep4four (Jan 17, 2010)

Uncle Joe, you may want to edit your subject line of the misspelled word. 
Public not Pubic
LOL


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

Why bother, they will do the same with a donation as they do tax's, get in a buck, spend ten bucks...


----------



## rlm1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

No thanks. I already voluntarily donate under threat of fine or imprisonment.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

The only donation I would willing give to the fed is the ink and paper for a Constitutional amendment to limit the terms of all those worthless bums in Congress.


----------



## SemperFIsh (May 5, 2010)

*Just joined*

I just joined and this is the first thread I am reading? Are you kidding me? What a scam, They run up the debt by not listening to the American people and the very smartest financial advisers and then you want us to bail them out? Where's the lesson in that? I can't wait for this idiot to get out of office, he shouldn't even be there to begin withDonate all of your paychecks and it won't do a damn but of good. Might as well get a shovel, by the time this administration is through, we are going to have a hole to china, who will be there with their hands out wanting all that money back.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

rlm1966 said:


> No thanks. I already voluntarily donate under threat of fine or imprisonment.


You got that right! :surrender::gaah::congrat:


----------

